
Microsoft President Brad Smith Acknowledges They Were Wrong on Open-Source - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Microsoft-Pres-On-Open-Source
======
simonblack
I'll believe Microsoft has changed when they finally stop demanding royalties
from various companies for their opaque list of patents that they claim Linux
violates.

"Once a Microsoft, always a Microsoft". A leopard doesn't change its spots.

Beware of Microsofties bearing gifts. It's phase one: "EMBRACE".

------
verdverm
Very minimal article, not the kind I usually like to see because it's all of
250 words or so...

But in this case, Brad's quote is amazing and demonstrated real humility.

> Microsoft was on the wrong side of history when open-source exploded at the
> beginning of the century and I can say that about me personally. The good
> news is that, if life is long enough, you can learn...that you need to
> change. Today, Microsoft is the single largest contributor to open-source
> projects in the world when it comes to businesses. When we look at GitHub,
> we see it as the home for open-source development, and we see our
> responsibility as its steward to make it a secure, productive home for
> [developers].

